# Contributing to a great cause: Loonym's Daughter



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

As we know. A great member of both XS, and TPU (due to XS being down), passed a way some time ago. Leaving something very dear to his heart with out a father. His little daughter.. A few of us last year came together to make sure that we could help him and her the best way possible.

Now, with the first holiday coming where it's just the lil miss, I want to see if we can do something more for her.. To me, I feel it'll probably be a yearly thing, but we'll see.. 

Paulieg has said that he still has all the info.

I'm asking for us to come together and help out a person that was very dear to our lives.. I know I may not be a person that "crunches and folds", but I'll do anything for the members that do..

Thank you for your time, and lets get to raising!



Deadline: *December 2nd*


Paulieg said:


> *Looks like we finished with a total donation of $565, nearly doubling the amount we donated last time. Money will be sent to the trust on Saturday or Monday.*




*How to Contribute:*





Paulieg said:


> * You guys can send donations to me via paypal to paulgow07@gmail.com. PLEASE make a note in the payment that it is for this purpose, and send an quick email to me at the same address, with you name and donation amount.*



*  [FST] going to help raise money*

[FS][US] Watercooling & parts, parts, and more par...

[FS][US] Videogame Clearout (PSP, PS2, PS3, DS, X360, PC)

*11/17/2010*


Paulieg said:


> Got it! We currently have $124 in donations. Keep it up guys, and thanks to all who have donated so far. Every little bit helps!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> As we know. A great member of both XS, and TPU (due to XS being down), passed a way some time ago. Leaving something very dear to his heart with out a father. His little daughter.. A few of us last year came together to make sure that we could help him and her the best way possible.
> 
> Now, with the first holiday coming where it's just the lil miss, I want to see if we can do something more for her.. To me, I feel it'll probably be a yearly thing, but we'll see..
> 
> ...



Count me in   This is truly a beautiful thing!  Money or gifts, I'll contribute.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 11, 2010)

such a sad story but also a great legacy, excellent holiday idea if it's handled correctly.



to the top...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, it would be good if we can get people to do so.. We got all the info we need, just gotta get it going and get paulieg around to do it..


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Loonym will be missed by many that is for sure. This is a very noble idea and would I would like to help as well. You guys should contact Movieman at XS and get them involved or is this something that is TPU exclusive?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Loonym will be missed by many that is for sure. This is a very noble idea and would I would like to help as well. You guys should contact Movieman at XS and get them involved or is this something that is TPU exclusive?



Nah, I was on the verge of sending the pm to Movieman on it.. Just a slow night getting things done.. lol


I would love for this to be a full fledge WCG type thing.. doesn't have to be TPU, or XS.. As WCG, we're all a family.. Even if we Crunch (for other forums) or not even at all..


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't have a lot in the way of cash right now but I do have some decent computer parts I can donate.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, I was on the verge of sending the pm to Movieman on it.. Just a slow night getting things done.. lol
> 
> 
> I would love for this to be a full fledge WCG type thing.. doesn't have to be TPU, or XS.. As WCG, we're all a family.. Even if we Crunch



That is what I like to see and love to hear! Feeling the love in this thread. 

See this Dave? Don't tell me your not a little choked up over this! I think this would make Loonym's daughter very proud.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> I don't have a lot in the way of cash right now but I do have some decent computer parts I can donate.




If we could get something going, we may try and put a donated rig together for him... in his name.. gotta find first someone that can crunch for him, and go with it.. I'm down for it, and if anything, I can add something via next pay check as well..



Sadasius said:


> That is what I like to see and love to hear! Feeling the love in this thread.
> 
> See this Dave? Don't tell me your not a little choked up over this! I think this would make Loonym's daughter very proud.



I just sent him a pm. I made sure my email's would go to a addy I check.. I tend to make new address for every forum I'm at.. don't want to be blogged by all on one! lol..


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> If we could get something going, we may try and put a donated rig together for him... in his name.. gotta find first someone that can crunch for him, and go with it.. I'm down for it, and if anything, I can add something via next pay check as well..
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent him a pm. I made sure my email's would go to a addy I check.. I tend to make new address for every forum I'm at.. don't want to be blogged by all on one! lol..



I have the following parts to donate:

Abit AN-M2 Motherboard with I/O Plate, Manual and IDE Cable
Sempron AM2 single core (2 Ghz I believe)
1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2667 Ram (2 x 512)
eVGA 8500GT 512MB

Either we can see if somebody can donate the balance to make a complete system. Or maybe some kind of charity auction to raise money  I will cover shipping costs in the Cont USA.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2010)

this is great of you guys

i dotn have anything atm, but around the 1st i should have some spare cash i can donate (if you have a paypal) that is


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> I have the following parts to donate:
> 
> Abit AN-M2 Motherboard with I/O Plate, Manual and IDE Cable
> Sempron AM2 single core (2 Ghz I believe)
> ...




Yeah, I'll add stuff to the OP tomorrow when I get off work. I'll add everything I find out, and stuff like this.. see what goes on..




(FIH) The Don said:


> this is great of you guys
> 
> i dotn have anything atm, but around the 1st i should have some spare cash i can donate (if you have a paypal) that is



So far, I'm thinking like the first week of the month.. That way it'll get to whoever, or whatever by time to get something..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Great spirit we got going.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

I never knew loonym personally as I joined TPU after all this. But his story and his kid were one of the many reasons I decided to join here and the WCG team. I really can't think of a better way to show my gratitude to a great (inspiring) person and possibly make someone's christmas a whole lot better.



Cold Storm said:


> So far, I'm thinking like the first week of the month.. That way it'll get to whoever, or whatever by time to get something..



I'm on board for this, so I'm subbed for whenever you give the heads up.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 11, 2010)

Count me in Brothas!! Just gimme the info and I will paypal.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for the words and the heart. As for right now, I'm waiting still to hear from Paulieg and Movieman.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2010)

Count me in! Great idea Cold Storm!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2010)

awesome idea guys


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

If you can post a paypal account to send money to that would be awesome as I have money right now to donate.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> If you can post a paypal account to send money to that would be awesome as I have money right now to donate.



I'm waiting on Paulieg to get the info going.. he has all the info for the the donations..


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm waiting on Paulieg to get the info going.. he has all the info for the the donations..



Okee Dokee!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2010)

I believe PaulieG said that he will be using the same addy from the last time so I'll just send him my contribution.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I believe PaulieG said that he will be using the same addy from the last time so I'll just send him my contribution.



I'm just making sure before I go off telling everyone to use this one addy... I have that info still, but all ways... Measure twice, cut once...


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 11, 2010)

Like I've said before, I'll gladly donate again. 

Once there is a specific PayPal addy to send the money to, let us all know.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm just making sure before I go off telling everyone to use this one addy... I have that info still, but all ways... Measure twice, cut once...



No issues bro, I'll standby then until Paul posts or when you get the info


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks dude and to all who contribute. Just last month was browsing XS and came across what must have been one of his last posts (by the date).


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 11, 2010)

I would be willing to donate a 4850 (in brand new condition) that is simply gathering dust in my cupboard, if somebody else was willing to deal with the business of auctioning it off (i.e. give me an address and I'll post it to you). I suppose every little helps. Perhaps we could set up the facility of donating non-cash contributions via this site, maybe even on a permanent basis for other worthy causes (Goodwill Tech Auction)? Coming up to Christmas this form of contribution would be easier for me than paying cash, but in any event provide the account details and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

Once I hear from Paulieg, and make sure the addy's right and he knows that funds are coming his way, we can start raising.. As for the auction, we'll need to talk with w1zzard on that sort of thing... see what we can do... or, how we can do it for teh matter..


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 11, 2010)

All I need is a paypal address and I can send some cash to contribute.

Argh this thread reminded me of Stanhemi, he hasn't logged in here for 4 months now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Standing by here as well...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

I have both tpu and xs on a 1m reload cycle... nothing yet.. lol


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I have both tpu and xs on a 1m reload cycle... nothing yet.. lol



I just broke my F5......


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2010)

Its good something like this materialized again, good job CS  

I should still have the PP address too, but I will wait for confirmation before sending my donation.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> I just broke my F5......



I can donate you a new F5 key


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2010)

YHPM about this Paul.....


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2010)

I have all of the donation info from the last time we sent a donation. It is a trust fund account. You guys can send donations to me via paypal to paulgow07@gmail.com. PLEASE make a note in the payment that it is for this purpose, and send an quick email to me at the same address, with you name and donation amount. I will be making my own little donation too.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2010)

Sent my donation and emailed you, thanks Paul.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

I definitely WILL be donating something, just give me a day or two so I can figure out how much I can donate and you'll have the money PP'ed to you.  Thanks Paul.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 14, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I have all of the donation info from the last time we sent a donation. It is a trust fund account. You guys can send donations to me via paypal to paulgow07@gmail.com. PLEASE make a note in the payment that it is for this purpose, and send an quick email to me at the same address, with you name and donation amount. I will be making my own little donation too.



Donation sent!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

cant do it before the 1st, but will get something going

can you put up a number on how much theres been donated in total so far?

might motivate people


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2010)

I've added the way to donate to the OP. Thanks Paul for doing this



I'll be sending funds once I wake up..


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I've added the way to donate to the OP. Thanks Paul for doing this
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sending funds once I wake up..



Once all donations are collected, I will post a picture of the bank check being sent to Loony's daughter. Just so everyone can see what a little bit from everyone can really add up to. I'm thinking that 12/2 should be the cutoff date for donations, so I can get the money there before Christmas. 

Thanks to Cold for getting this going again. It's the perfect time of year to be thinking of others.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

cant you make it like 12/2 instead


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant you make it like 12/2 instead



Sure. 12/2 it is.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

cool, just wanna make sure i get the transfer done in time


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 14, 2010)

Since we are going the money donation route, I am going to setup another thread in B\S\T for a computer part giveway.

Let me know when you have the Paypal ready to go so I can send some funds.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 14, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> Since we are going the money donation route, I am going to setup another thread in B\S\T for a computer part giveway.
> 
> Let me know when you have the Paypal ready to go so I can send some funds.



It is up. Check the OP.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 14, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Once all donations are collected, I will post a picture of the bank check being sent to Loony's daughter. Just so everyone can see what a little bit from everyone can really add up to



Out of interest, how much was raised by TPU! members last year?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Out of interest, how much was raised by TPU! members last year?



Last year we raised over $200. Let's do our best to raise more this go around. If I can sell some of the stuff in my FS thread (in sig) I will make another donation.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Out of interest, how much was raised by TPU! members last year?



I can't remember exactly, as I've reformatted a couple of times since we last donated, but I want to say it was around $300 or so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

amazing amount


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2010)

Even better  Guess there were some last min donations I didn't hear about.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Even better  Guess there were some last min donations I didn't hear about.



If I remember correctly, somebody did donate after the deadline, I could be wrong but i believe I remember seen something like that.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I remember correctly, somebody did donate after the deadline, I could be wrong but i believe I remember seen something like that.



Several last minute donations last time, plus I added some cash from my FS thread that ended around the donation cut off time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Several last minute donations last time, plus I added some cash from my FS thread that ended around the donation cut off time.



i knew I wasn't going crazy


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> Since we are going the money donation route, I am going to setup another thread in B\S\T for a computer part giveway.
> 
> Let me know when you have the Paypal ready to go so I can send some funds.



PM me when you set up the B/S/T thread. I might grab something for just to allow more funds her way.



Chicken Patty said:


> i knew I wasn't going crazy




You've went crazy since you started WCG!



Paul, first set of my funds went your way. More next pay.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> PM me when you set up the B/S/T thread. I might grab something for just to allow more funds her way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just sent mine in case I forget or something.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just sent mine in case I forget or something.



how will you forget? It's a staple of things for me to post on FB.. along with my strange taste in music..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> how will you forget? It's a staple of things for me to post on FB.. along with my strange taste in music..



It's not that bad    I won't forget, but i rather get it out of the way.  I spend most of my day running around so I rather keep things simple and up to date to avoid more craziness.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's not that bad    I won't forget, but i rather get it out of the way.  I spend most of my day running around so I rather keep things simple and up to date to avoid more craziness.



Some people will say I have the strangest tastes in the world... 


TTT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Paul

I sent you my contribution, but I forgot to put the note. .


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh Paul
> 
> I sent you my contribution, but I forgot to put the note. .



Leave it to u to forget it...


----------



## TheGrapist (Nov 16, 2010)

will donate as much as i can around the 1st and/or will buy some of the stuff that will be auctioned off


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey CS and Paulieg, just sent one of a few more donations your way!! Awesome idea CS on this. I sure hope this helps his family for the holidays.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Hey CS and Paulieg, just sent one of a few more donations your way!! Awesome idea CS on this. I sure hope this helps his family for the holidays.



Got it! We currently have $124 in donations. Keep it up guys, and thanks to all who have donated so far. Every little bit helps!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Got it! We currently have $124 in donations. Keep it up guys, and thanks to all who have donated so far. Every little bit helps!



It's added to the OP. 


Thanks everyone for the donations. It's shaping for the girl to have a great Christmas. We still got *15* days till the dead line.


I know I still got another paycheck coming and I'll throw more your way Paulieg when I get the funds next Thursday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll probably do the same CS


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Got it! We currently have $124 in donations. Keep it up guys, and thanks to all who have donated so far. Every little bit helps!



That's awesome Paul!!! As with a bunch of other awesome members here, I still have another payday well before the deadline

So look for another contribution in the next few days man



Cold Storm said:


> It's added to the OP.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the donations. It's shaping for the girl to have a great Christmas. We still got *15* days till the dead line.



This is so awesome!!!! CS, this is such a cool thing to do, and the least that a large community can do to help a little tyke have a better Christmas man.......CS, you da man, man

And thanks for updating the original post brother!!!!!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 18, 2010)

Sent! MERRY CHRISTMAS Annabelle.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the warm support. I've added Stinger's [fs] since he's wanting to give some to the cause.. Anyone else with a fs thread. pm me and I'll add.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 18, 2010)

When is this one's deadline?

I just got a temporary disappointment, I sent something then read parts of this thread about last minute donations and donating after the deadline and didn't get them in context of referring to last year!

It'd be a good idea if a deadline was made for this one, that the 1st post is updated with this deadline


----------



## TheGrapist (Nov 18, 2010)

Deadline is on the 2nd^^


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol.. I think I took the deadline off when I took off Exodus's fs thread.. lol.. It's back up. Your all good Bp.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks guys for the warm support. I've added Stinger's [fs] since he's wanting to give some to the cause.. Anyone else with a fs thread. pm me and I'll add.




Thanks Cold Storm


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Cold Storm



No problem here. I'm just hoping we can raise enough for her to have a good one! that's the important thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2010)

All right Paulieg, you'll have another set of funds coming your way in a few days from me. I'll make it a Thanksgiving present.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2010)

I get paid/will donate on the Friday 26th. For some reason my Paypal takes forever to pay out to accounts so I'm not sure it'll make the deadline of 2nd December. Hope being late is not a problem?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

hopefully ill get my money the 30th, so ill get something going by then


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> I get paid/will donate on the Friday 26th. For some reason my Paypal takes forever to pay out to accounts so I'm not sure it'll make the deadline of 2nd December. Hope being late is not a problem?



Kiex, if you want, pm me how much you are wanting to pay, and I'll add it to my funds on Thursday.. I have no problem doing so.


----------



## KieX (Nov 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Kiex, if you want, pm me how much you are wanting to pay, and I'll add it to my funds on Thursday.. I have no problem doing so.



PM'd and sorted. Coldstorm is putting his and my  donation together to make sure it's there on time. big thanks bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

CS is amazing


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> PM'd and sorted. Coldstorm is putting his and my  donation together to make sure it's there on time. big thanks bro.



Np man. Happy to do it. So, we'll need a tally come after Thursday..


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> CS is amazing



no. The people who's amazing, the people who's given for this great cause.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> no. The people who's amazing, the people who's given for this great cause.



Yeah but you've been tremendously helpful and you started this thing


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah but you've been tremendously helpful and you started this thing



Hey, someone would of..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, someone should of..




fixed


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fixed



you just had to click my signature! that's why you fixed it..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

shhhhh


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll be throwing the money your way Paulieg in a bit. I got paid a day early since tomorrow is a Holiday.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who is promoting and donating to this cause. Actually, just this morning I received an anonymous donation of $100. Big round of applause to you all!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

AMAZING!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Thanks to everyone who is promoting and donating to this cause. Actually, just this morning I received an anonymous donation of $100. Big round of applause to you all!!





Chicken Patty said:


> AMAZING!



It truly is an Amazing aspect.  To whom ever did it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulieg, Money sent your way.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

its pretty frustrating not being able to send anything for another week :S


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its pretty frustrating not being able to send anything for another week :S



pm me about it all.. I got a few bucks left in the bank


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

nah its okay man, dont wanna say a amount i wont be able to do if things go wrong, rather wait a week and see what i can spare 

but thanks alot for the offer


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah its okay man, dont wanna say a amount i wont be able to do if things go wrong, rather wait a week and see what i can spare
> 
> but thanks alot for the offer



All good my man. I'm all ways here to help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm on the same boat as Stiven.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 24, 2010)

Payday's on the 1st here. I'll send some more green ones right before donations close.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 24, 2010)

thats why its good the deadline was moved to the 2nd  then people have a chance to throw something in the pond when they get money


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

I just keep having car trouble.   Not sure way to expect...


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2010)

Regardless of how much anyone can give, it's all appreciated. It's truly the spirit of giving that really counts. One dollar is $100 to one person, and vice versa...You guys rock!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Regardless of how much anyone can give, it's all appreciated. It's truly the spirit of giving that really counts. One dollar is $100 to one person, and vice versa...You guys rock!



Right, it's not the amount of money that we get for her. I'm sure it's going to be alot ... All that counts, and all I'm looking at, is for us to come together, and help her out. It's the lease we can do in the factor of how Loonym was to us. Godfather of Crunch!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to help but pay pall hates me.  No bank only a prepaid visa, is there still a way to help?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 26, 2010)

Just sent some $ to ya Paulieg.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Pay pall didn't work.  Remember I only have a preepaid visa but i THOUGHT  that whould work.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Pay pall didn't work.  Remember I only have a preepaid visa but i THOUGHT  that whould work.



See if they sell Greendot MoneyPak cards at retailers, gas stations, etc near you. You can use them for up to $250 in instant PayPal transfers, there is a small fee to buy them, but that could all be different up North. Quick Google search does say they are available in places though.


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 26, 2010)

I may be new and havent been here very long, but i will be donating after seeing one 
of TPUs members has passed a little while ago. This is a wonderful idea  I will be 
donating on my next paycheck.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent in my contribution!!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 26, 2010)

We broke the $400 mark after receiving 2 more $100 donations over the last couple of days. This already surpasses what we collected for the first TPU donation. You guys are simply awesome. If for some reason we don't get to the $500 mark by 12/2, I will donate the extra cash to get us there.

**One reminder: Please send payment as a gift, so that we can maximize what we give her. A couple of donations had paypal fees associated with them***


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> We broke the $400 mark after receiving 2 more $100 donations over the last couple of days. This already surpasses what we collected for the first TPU donation. You guys are simply awesome. If for some reason we don't get to the $500 mark by 12/2, I will donate the extra cash to get us there.
> 
> **One reminder: Please send payment as a gift, so that we can maximize what we give her. A couple of donations had paypal fees associated with them***



That's a great feat! Very happy to hear it! SO, very happy!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> I may be new and havent been here very long, but i will be donating after seeing one
> of TPUs members has passed a little while ago. This is a wonderful idea  I will be
> donating on my next paycheck.



Welcome to the forum Speedstick! That is awesome that you are willing to contribute to this great charity. Keep in mind that the deadline is December 2, 2010. I hope you can make it before then


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 28, 2010)

Bump for a great cause! Remember the deadline for donations is 12/02.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 29, 2010)

Bump for a great cause!! Only 3 more days to donate!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

finally got to send a little something their way, hope she gets a decent christmas without her father 

and that we can do this years to follow


----------



## Reventon (Nov 30, 2010)

Shit I'd send some money if I could :|

Good stuff though. Great community here at TPU, I hope she has a great Christmas


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Paulie, what is the deadline time on the 2nd man? I don't get paid until 7:00 PM Mountain Time man! I hope I am able to still put in some contribution before the end of the deadline!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2010)

We got today and tomorrow to get the last bit in.. Thank you guys for all that you have done so far.


 with some


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 1, 2010)

2nd donation sent to Paulie.


----------



## TheGrapist (Dec 1, 2010)

donated what i could


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, any amount is good. It comes from the heart when you donate to a cause like this.. Not, for the factor of... having to...


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 1, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Hey Paulie, what is the deadline time on the 2nd man? I don't get paid until 7:00 PM Mountain Time man! I hope I am able to still put in some contribution before the end of the deadline!



Let's say anytime before I wake up on 12/3. 

We just went over the $500 mark. You guys rock!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2010)

fucking awesome!!!!!


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks to all... for restoring my faith in humanity a little.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwww 95... Just a little.. lol

Great work guys! Now, we just got to get it what other funds that can be done.. and we're golden!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2010)

at the end of the day i will see wha ti have left

still got some transfers to be done, then i can figure out how much i can spare for a second run


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 2, 2010)

You know. This actually did reaffirm my faith in humanity. I always tended to trust people more than I probably should, but this is pretty amazing even to me: Here we are donating hard-earned money to a person whom we have never actually met (and most likely never will), without expecting even gratitude, not to mention anything else in return, and we got people across the entire world chipping in to help.

Maybe we don't deserve to nuke ourselves into oblivion just yet


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 2, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> You know. This actually did reaffirm my faith in humanity. I always tended to trust people more than I probably should, but this is pretty amazing even to me: Here we are donating hard-earned money to a person whom we have never actually met (and most likely never will), without expecting even gratitude, not to mention anything else in return, and we got people across the entire world chipping in to help.
> 
> Maybe we don't deserve to nuke ourselves into oblivion just yet



Very well said. I'm hoping that at minimum, we could make this a yearly project. 

*Looks like we finished with a total donation of $565, nearly doubling the amount we donated last time. Money will be sent to the trust on Saturday or Monday.*


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Very well said. I'm hoping that at minimum, we could make this a yearly project.
> 
> *Looks like we finished with a total donation of $565, nearly doubling what we donated lat time. Money will be sent to the trust on Saturday or Monday.*



WOW  


Glad to see that we did so well for the lady!!! 

As for the yearly thing. As long as Your here, or what not.. I'll have no problem making it here around this time!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Let's say anytime before I wake up on 12/3.
> 
> We just went over the $500 mark. You guys rock!!!



Okay, well it is not yet 12/3 here, so with that said, and I am sure you have not woke up yet to see it's 12/3 I have sent another donation.

This is just F'n awesome guys!!!!!!!!!! We broke the $500 mark

There is just no words that can describe how awesome this community is!!!!



ROCK ON TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

This goes to show who we truly are


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

I am relatively new to TPU (compared to most of you), and I'm also new to Folding/Crunching (though i do fold regularly now for TPU), but seeing this thread really moved me. Its great how a community of faceless and nameless people can unite together for a common cause.

Whether the money collection be an annual thing or not, I suggest, throughout the year, we continue donating computer parts. I know a lot of folders/crunchers have massive PC farms and upgrade often so we should be able to come up with substantial hardware. As and when we feel we have the hardware collected for one system, we all ship it to a volunteer who is willing to maintain it and use it for crunching only under loonym's name.

We could probably use this thread to collaborate on that. I'm willing to run a crunching rig as well as invest $100 into it (apart from the electricity bill, of course). i know its not a significant amount, but being a college student who just put together a dedicated folding rig, its the most I can afford ATM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I am relatively new to TPU (compared to most of you), and I'm also new to Folding/Crunching (though i do fold regularly now for TPU), but seeing this thread really moved me. Its great how a community of faceless and nameless people can unite together for a common cause.
> 
> Whether the money collection be an annual thing or not, I suggest, throughout the year, we continue donating computer parts. I know a lot of folders/crunchers have massive PC farms and upgrade often so we should be able to come up with substantial hardware. As and when we feel we have the hardware collected for one system, we all ship it to a volunteer who is willing to maintain it and use it for crunching only under loonym's name.
> 
> We could probably use this thread to collaborate on that. I'm willing to run a crunching rig as well as invest $100 into it (apart from the electricity bill, of course). i know its not a significant amount, but being a college student who just put together a dedicated folding rig, its the most I can afford ATM.





That's a great idea. I can, when I'm off tonight, set up another thread on this factor. That way we have one to its name of doing so.. I know we had a long thread, and for a good while, folded/cruched for a TPU member a while back.. Don't ask me the name, there is to many to remember.. lol I know it started with a S


----------



## xbonez (Dec 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That's a great idea. I can, when I'm off tonight, set up another thread on this factor. That way we have one to its name of doing so.. I know we had a long thread, and for a good while, folded/cruched for a TPU member a while back.. Don't ask me the name, there is to many to remember.. lol I know it started with a S



Looking forward to the thread. My offer stands.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Looking forward to the thread. My offer stands.



I'll comb threw the thread, and do a search threw TPU on tribute farms... See what we can do in it... I'll link it in this thread, then close it afterwards. I'll reopen the this thread once we get ready to donate money.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 14, 2010)

well there is the crunchers helping crunchers thread

and that was Stanhemi , may he rest in peace if the worst has happened


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well there is the crunchers helping crunchers thread
> 
> and that was Stanhemi , may he rest in peace if the worst has happened



I never heard from him again.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I never heard from him again.



Hmm, did some online research for a bit, and the last thing I can find from StanHemi is this thread here on TPU:

 pair of 4870s Vs. single 5850

He was at least a member over at Extreme Overclockers, but I don't see any posts from him since the above TPU thread!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

His last activity was almost 1/2 year ago.


----------



## 123bob (Dec 25, 2010)

I just checked into my home at XS (yup, I've been on the road for some time...) and saw a PM referring to this post.  I must say, you folks just plain rock.  Jon would be very pleased to see this happening.

From my family to all of yours, I wish you the best Christmas ever.  You folks deserve it.   

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2010)

123bob said:


> I just checked into my home at XS (yup, I've been on the road for some time...) and saw a PM referring to this post.  I must say, you folks just plain rock.  Jon would be very pleased to see this happening.
> 
> From my family to all of yours, I wish you the best Christmas ever.  You folks deserve it.
> 
> ...



I hope you all the best Bob, and your Family. I'm glad you were able to come back and see the message.



I haven't forgot about the thread.. I should be getting off around 4pm today and I'll set up the dedication thread on Crunching..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

123bob said:


> I just checked into my home at XS (yup, I've been on the road for some time...) and saw a PM referring to this post.  I must say, you folks just plain rock.  Jon would be very pleased to see this happening.
> 
> From my family to all of yours, I wish you the best Christmas ever.  You folks deserve it.
> 
> ...



Thank you Bob, we just appreciate the kind of member/person that he was and just want the best for the little one.  We'll do anything at anytime to help her out and keep Jon in peace that his daughter is safe and well taken care off.   Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------

